# Notebook a desarmar (usar monitor u otros)



## Gabf (Feb 21, 2007)

Hola tengo una notebook y al parecer no le anda el microprocesador asi qeu no ahi caso... no sirve mas... igualmente es vieja lo qeu queria saber era si alguno habia hecho algo con las partes por ejemplo si se puede usar el monitor lsd como monitor de pc ... o separar la compactera por que esta abre estando la compu prendida y no abre estando apagada... 

saludoss


----------



## tiopepe123 (Feb 28, 2007)

Lo que el micro ete roto raro raro....

Vete con cuidado no sea simplemente un caso de baterias, buscalas todas, hay algunas escondidas debajo el teclado.

Las mides si tienen algo de tension, si estan a cero, pues coges pilas normales las pones en serie y prueba si se enciende...

Ya nos daras mas datos...

Hay algunos modelos que se podian conectar al pC, si los cables de la pantalla son pocos hay alguna posibilidad, deben haber los tres colores RGB y dos de sincronismo.


El disco duro puedes comprar una carcasa y utilizarlo como disco portatil.


----------



## chaky2007 (Mar 4, 2007)

gabf si todavia no solucionaste lo de la pantalla se puede agarra el cable que va de la pantalla a la motherboard, busca el esquema en internet (dependiendo del modelo) y conecta y a una pieza vga macho, el siguiente link es para lo que sirve cada pin de un monitor 15 pin

http://www.nullmodem.com/HD-DB-15.htm


----------



## loredo (Mar 15, 2007)

Hola,

yo estoy igual que tú. Desarmé un portátil antiguo y me gustaría poder conectar tanto el teclado como el monitor LCD al ordenador de sobremesa pero no tengo nidea de por donde empezar.

Si has encontrado algo por favor publícalo aquí.

Yo estoy investigando por ahí y a ver qué puedo encontrar.

Saludos.


----------



## feralm (May 9, 2011)

hola a todos, les tengo una pregunta: tengo una notebook compaq presario 3000 y no anda y me gustaria sacar la pantalla y conectarla a unas salidas de audio de un dvd, como puedo conectar los cables del lcd de la notebook a las salidas del dvd?


----------



## Agucasta (Jul 3, 2011)

No se puede. El LCD de la Laptop tiene su controlador en la Motherboard. no incluído en la "pantalla" como los monitores LCD convencionales. Lo que querés hacer se podría, pero es difícil ya que cada ´proveedor tiene su propia forma de relacionar el mother con el display. Saludos.

PD: Aparte, debés usar google antes de revivir temas aniguos (sobretodo de 4 años) con preguntas tan genéricas.

Nos vemos.


----------

